# Tools



## mot (May 8, 2007)

*Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*

Hi Folks,

There is alot of Domino support and bashing, as well as Dowelmax support and bashing on various woodworking forums. Typically the owners of the tools talk about them like they are just about the second coming. The detractors talk about their excessive (relative) price. The Domino "won't pay for itself." The Dowelmax is no better at 250 bucks than a beadlock is at 50 bucks. Usually stuff like that. If you read close enough or care, many of the supporters and detractors don't have either tool. They usually have some other way that you should spend your money and I'm sure kick their dogs and roll through stop signs!

Anyway, I love tools. I love to buy them. I love to compare them. It's my hobby. I thought I'd toss together a crappy little video demonstrating the Domino and Dowelmax with making a butt joint, and in edge joining stock.

Please note that I don't script these, I don't rehearse them, I don't really even plan them very well. They are off the cuff and I may confuse myself with terminology and have some jittery camera work. I hope you get the point that I am neither a professional woodworker, nor am I a professional videographer.

I do make the assertion that I'm better at woodworking that I am at video production.

So, here is the video. If you have any comments or critisim's, fire away. If you want to bash either tool, please send your comments to either Festool or Dowelmax. I didn't design either of them, I purchased both of them just because I wanted to. I don't support either company over the other and I have no intention of defending my opinions to anyone, though I will happily join in poking fun at my haphazzard methods of video production.

Thanks!

http://www.jumpcut.com/media/flash/jump.swf?id=B5AE195C049E11DC9F9F000423CEF5B0&asset_type=movie&asset_id=B5AE195C049E11DC9F9F000423CEF5B0&eb=1


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Thank you! Now I want both, but I had had my eye set on a Domino, now I'm wondering if, for my purposes, the DowelMax (or, for some of these things, even something simpler cut out of a hardwood on the drill press) wouldn't do in the interim.

And I'm looking forward to that project where you use one of everything.


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the demonstration and the comparison.

I think this months "Wood" magazine compared and contrasted the pros and cons of dowels, biscuits and loose tenons.

Thanks, Tom, good job.

BTW you appear to work faster than the Energizer Bunny.


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Tom,

This is an excellent presentation. Good information, good presentation. I enjoyed watching it. Thanks for putting in the time and effort to create it.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Quote Mot: Please note that I don't script these, I don't rehearse them, I don't really even plan them very well. They are off the cuff and I may confuse myself with terminology and have some jittery camera work.

Dare I say (before watching) you can still take comfort in that you are no Ed Wood! (infamously the worst movie director ever)


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


HA! Don't count on it!


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tom, I enjoyed this.

I just checked out the website of DowelMax - a Vancouver based company. I might drive over to there factory tomorrow and buy one.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Tom -

Cool, fun, awesome! Very nice video - looking forward to more of the same.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


David, I'm not sure which joint was harder to pull apart. I thought of you when I had to grunt to get that Domino joint apart.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Both hard to pull apart eh? can save a bundle on glue then!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to explain the dowelmax and dimino tools. Cost of having to get the dust collector and started kit would keep me from buying the Dimino. In the Wood Magazine test the dowels held almost as well as the Dimino and better than the BeadLock, which didn't make me too happy. I enjoyed your video and your eight year olds use of the Dowelmax.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


great video. Thank you.
That Festool set-up looks really convenient (with the dust collection) and it also looks $$$$$.

Did you say that the DowelMax can be set up to use different thicknesses of wood? It sure looked easy to use.

Don, lucky you that you just happen to be in Vancouver!!!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Don,

The Dowelmax is worth the money. The inventor, Jim, is a really decent cat to talk with as well. I just spent time on the phone with him, but it's worth taking the time to talk with him.

Debbie, the Dowelmax can be used on just about any thickness of wood up to 4" anyway…It can be used on T joints, face joints, but joints and on really thick wood. It's a nice piece to have around the shop.










The Festool stuff is expensive, but it's sooooooo nice.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


I just spent some time at their website and saw the 4×4 use. I also showed Rick and told him about your daughter using it. 
I'm pretty sure that this will be the way to go-especially since I'm now committed to building my next table without screws.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Bravo..another great K&T production. They both look like great tools, and it was nice to see how they actually work in the shop.

Thanks Mot.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Very nice production. I enjoyed your showing us both tools.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Great video. Thanks.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Very nice video! I enjoyed the non-professional presentation, while being professional about the use of the tools.
I think I will stick with teh Dowelmax over the Domino. Expense is teh main reason. I don't use M&T joints enough to justify the cost. I am sure tha it IS worth the cost to somneone who consistently uses M&T joints.

Thanks for teh presentation. I thouroughly enjoyed it.
God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


I finally got the chance to sit thru this Tom…nice job. I'd love to have both but I'm definitely going to get the dowelmax…I'll wait until after the summer challenge,...keeping my fingers crossed. I bought a cheap dowel jig that caused me big problems with the gate I made for my brother. What is the largest size dowel you can use on the dowelmax?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


love my dowelmax!!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Bob, you aren't limited by length, but the biggest drill guides are 3/8". The nice thing about dowelmax is it's a no -brainer to put multiple rows of 3/8" dowels, so only become limited by the 4" thickness restriction. However, if you are doweling something thicker than 4" (of which I have no idea why you would…) you can still draw reference lines and use the jig to dowel 2 - 2×12's face to face. It's pretty bloody cool.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


yup… pretty derned cool alrightee


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Mind you, the Domino will do all of that too…at about 3 times the speed with 1% of the mess and WAY more noise.

The Dowelmax, like the tablesaw tenoning jig, is one of the GREAT values in woodworking. Some may think, $200 bucks???, but see how versatile it is and all the places you can use it AND then see that you'll buy it once and your grandson will be giving it to HIS grandson…you get my point.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


yah.. and not only can Tom's 8 year old daughter use it, but "I" can too !!!!


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Tom,

Thanks for the video. You've got me wanting that Dowelmax now. Does anybody know if Walmart sells these! ;^D

I'm definitely going to try to figure out how I can justify (in my mind) spending $240+ on a doweling jig.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Tom, consider the fact that your grandson will give it to his grandson. There is nothing that you can wear out on this baby. Powertools will be by the wayside, but the dowelmax jig will be dug up by archaeologists in 2 million years.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


I'm looking through the current issue of "Canadian Woodworking" and thought I'd share this:

Furniture Project: Harvest Table … one of the tools used? DowelMax
Easy Project: Toy Box …. main tool used? DowelMax
Home Project: Step Stool… yup.. DowelMax


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Deb, and here I thought you were posting to say you got the Domino.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


LOL…Dowelmax is a popular little tool. I'm going to do a video review of the 1/4" setup when I can get to it. The boys at Dowelmax were kind enough to send me one out so they deserve some recognition for it.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


haha Wayne. I don't need to buy one-I can just use the CTS and slip on over to Mot's shop 

I had to use the 1/4 in the other day because I ran out of the larger dowels (used the very last one in the very last hole on my daughter's table that I made). 
I didn't use the little plate that goes with it.. whatever it is for. Probably something important


----------



## PeterYu (May 4, 2008)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Excuse me Wayne but I have a quick question. When I the computer first loads the page, I can see the pictuire of the DowelMax but for some reason, after I click play, the screen turns black and the arrow keeps on moving. Any idea why? This is happening on so many of your great videos!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## lynxsg (Jan 20, 2008)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


This was posted long ago … but I just watched it with interest. I'm thinking of buying the DowelMax (can't justify the cost of Festools). I was interested to know if the joints made with the DowelMax resulted in perfectly aligned 'faces' and edges. Apparently, you are as impressed with the DowelMax results as you were with the Domino results.

lynxsg


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Perfect joints. Very impressed. Good purchase for sure!


----------



## SurfWood (Nov 25, 2009)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


All I see is a blank area where there should be a video! I'm using Internet Explorer 8, not sure what the problem is…


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong. The hosting site for my videos went offline. I'm working to redo the videos an put them back on the blog. Sorry for the delay. I'm just involved in other things that are taking my hobby time. I'll post them soon.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


????


----------



## ChipsNDust (Oct 28, 2009)

mot said:


> *Festool Domino and Dowelmax Comparison on Simple Joints - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Question: I am not seeing a video screen or a button to click on to play the video about the Dowelmax vs. Festool.

Help.

Thank you.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

*Veritas Mk.II Sharpening System Quick Review - VIDEO*

Hi Folks,

As promised, a quick tour of the Veritas Mk.II Sharpening System. In the video I seem to use back bevel and micro bevel interchangeably. This is a mistake and is due to doing these videos at 1am when I should be "sawing logs," in bed. However, here it is…

http://www.jumpcut.com/media/flash/jump.swf?id=2ADE74620F3D11DC836F000423CF382E&asset_type=movie&asset_id=2ADE74620F3D11DC836F000423CF382E&eb=1


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Veritas Mk.II Sharpening System Quick Review - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Great video Tom. Thanks for staying up late to put it together. If you need to replace the abrasives, do you just attach additional sandpaper?


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Veritas Mk.II Sharpening System Quick Review - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Yes, you just peel that off and replace it with new adhesive backed paper sold specifically for this system at Lee Valley.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Veritas Mk.II Sharpening System Quick Review - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


So, it is pretty much the same as the work sharp in that respect. Can you get extra plates?


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Veritas Mk.II Sharpening System Quick Review - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Yes, you can get extra plates, extra tool holders. It's pretty cool. It's so similar to the worksharp. It doesn't have that little heatsink thingy and it sharpens from the top, but the concept is basically the same. I'm having really good luck with it. I use the mk.ii honing jig with an 8000 waterstone as well.

One thing I didn't show in the video is I have a felt wheel with it that you can charge with honing compound and put a mirror shine on the tool. I just can't seem to find where I put it in the shop. D'OH!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Veritas Mk.II Sharpening System Quick Review - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


So, I guess I would say the Work Sharp is a poor man's version of this tool. It is $200 less in cost, but is 2" smaller and will not handle as wide of tools in it's jigging system.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Veritas Mk.II Sharpening System Quick Review - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Pretty much, yeah. I'd say the Worksharp is the Ford Expedition to the Veritas Lincoln Navigator though. The Veritas system is quite robust and versatile, but I don't think the worksharp is any slouch. This thing weigh's a ton and one of it's big points in reviews I've read is how true the disc runs.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

mot said:


> *Veritas Mk.II Sharpening System Quick Review - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


I'm getting a quicktime logo with a big ? in the center?
QT is installed and supposedly working.

Help.

Bob


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Veritas Mk.II Sharpening System Quick Review - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Hi Bob,

It's a flash video, so it should embed a player automatically. I'll have to look into why quicktime is trying to load it.

Try this link to see if it works…

http://www.jumpcut.com/view?id=2ADE74620F3D11DC836F000423CF382E


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

mot said:


> *Veritas Mk.II Sharpening System Quick Review - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Hi Tom:
I got you note. It runs fine here now as well as direct from jump cut.
I tried it on one of my macs and it seems fine there too.

That darn thing about standards is that there are so many of them. <g>

Bob

p.s. great demo, it's a very nice system.

Bob


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Veritas Mk.II Sharpening System Quick Review - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Well, the beauty of the system is how easy it is to use. It doesn't have to be a long demo because the entire process is really a no brainer. If you have a really bad edge on a tool or some chipping of the steel, a spin across the coarse abrasive wheel to put the bevel back on it with an edge, then a trip through the rest of the discs to sharpen and hone it and it's done. Total time is really just a couple of minutes.

Cheers!


----------



## foneman (Mar 11, 2007)

mot said:


> *Veritas Mk.II Sharpening System Quick Review - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom for sharing the video with us. It sure looks like a simple and fast system to use. Decisions, decisions, Work Sharp or Veritas, they both look like great systems.

John


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

mot said:


> *Veritas Mk.II Sharpening System Quick Review - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Hey Tom….........that was very good. Rather than sending out my jointer blades, I use an old reliable 4" Delta. I've been looking at the Makita G2017 Blade Sharpener. Have you tried shapening jointer blades on your system?


> Having used successfully the Veritas system and have an awareness of theses systems, is it possible for you to somewhat make judgements on the 2 systems


? To be honest, its one thing to read about the Mikita, its another to see it in operation as you have done. I feel that, if I were to order the Makita, I would be missing important option assessories that I would need, and can't get good decision making information. The only system carried by our local tool supplier is the Delta System; one I don't want. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks…........Neil


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Veritas Mk.II Sharpening System Quick Review - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Neil, I have a nick out of a jointer blade that appeared last week. I have been pondering the same question. Though the veritas system, like the Makita holds the iron/chisel on top of a horizontally spinning abrassive (wet wheel vs dry abrasive) The veritas system does not have an attachment to grab a hold of a jointer or planar blade like the Makita does. This would leave you making an attachment (not totally out of the question I suppose) or doing them free hand. I'm not so sure free hand would work with any reliability with half the blade being pushed into the tool rest and half of it being pulled away. The Makita is a slow speed wet sharpener that would be easier to control this. Having some experience with the wet sharpeners and dry systems, I'll be sending my jointer blades out. I'm not sure I have a lack of confidence in the systems as much as my use of them. I wouldn't, however, buy the Veritas system for anything but chisels and plane irons. Actually, it does a pretty good job with carving tools too but you have to free hand them.

Tom


----------



## Rabbi (Mar 24, 2010)

mot said:


> *Veritas Mk.II Sharpening System Quick Review - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


the video is missing - or is the problem on my end?


----------



## cajunn (Mar 21, 2010)

mot said:


> *Veritas Mk.II Sharpening System Quick Review - VIDEO*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


Rob I don't have access to the video either.

Ken in Texas


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

*Incra Mitre Express / Incra 1000SE Mitre Gauge - VIDEO*

I wanted to add to the mitre gauge posts. *Wayne* posted a photo tour of the *Jessem System*, and *David* posted initial impressions of the *Kreg System*.

The incra 1000SE is seen here in the Incra Miter Express sled. Both are available at *Woodpeck.com* You can see the kerf where the mitre sled straddles the blade in the tablesaw allowing for the cutoff piece to be coplanar with the workpiece. This decreases the chance of the saw flinging the cutoff piece back.










The Incra guage is adjutable in half degree incriments with detents every 5 degrees from +90 to -90 degrees.










The mitre bar is extendable for longer cross cutting applications by loosening a set screw and extending the bar.



















The stop block is microajustable with both gross movement, and ultra fine movement for repeated cuts.










The mitre gauge easily moves to +/- 90 degrees and is stabilized in the sled with two set screws. These are not necessary but they are a nice addition. The mitre gauge moves forward or back in the sled in order to always be able to support the workpiece.



















The sled has a hold down that slides along it's entire width for stock of varying widths and thicknesses.










Here is a video of the operation of the sled:

http://www.jumpcut.com/media/flash/jump.swf?id=1BF329F210AA11DCA428000423CF4092&asset_type=movie&asset_id=1BF329F210AA11DCA428000423CF4092&eb=1


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Incra Mitre Express / Incra 1000SE Mitre Gauge - VIDEO*
> 
> I wanted to add to the mitre gauge posts. *Wayne* posted a photo tour of the *Jessem System*, and *David* posted initial impressions of the *Kreg System*.
> 
> ...


Great video Tom. Thanks. Looks like a great tool.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

mot said:


> *Incra Mitre Express / Incra 1000SE Mitre Gauge - VIDEO*
> 
> I wanted to add to the mitre gauge posts. *Wayne* posted a photo tour of the *Jessem System*, and *David* posted initial impressions of the *Kreg System*.
> 
> ...


Tom -

Another excellent K & T Woodworking video episode! The Incra is an awesome system. Thanks so much for this posting! Looks like that new camera is working out well. Excellent job linking the three systems. I think this will be a good resource for anyone looking at a miter gauge upgrade.


----------



## foneman (Mar 11, 2007)

mot said:


> *Incra Mitre Express / Incra 1000SE Mitre Gauge - VIDEO*
> 
> I wanted to add to the mitre gauge posts. *Wayne* posted a photo tour of the *Jessem System*, and *David* posted initial impressions of the *Kreg System*.
> 
> ...


Tom,

The video is great and show some excellent points I was unaware of with the Miter Express. I really like all of your videos!!!!

John


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

mot said:


> *Incra Mitre Express / Incra 1000SE Mitre Gauge - VIDEO*
> 
> I wanted to add to the mitre gauge posts. *Wayne* posted a photo tour of the *Jessem System*, and *David* posted initial impressions of the *Kreg System*.
> 
> ...


Great Video Tom. I have outfitted my sliding table with the incra track so that I can use the micro adjust and I've also put the extension slider in each end of my track so that I can extend it closser to the blade.

When I extend the extension on the left I can go greater than 8' so I can make cutoffs from plywood to the 1/32" scale.

I like incra systems.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Incra Mitre Express / Incra 1000SE Mitre Gauge - VIDEO*
> 
> I wanted to add to the mitre gauge posts. *Wayne* posted a photo tour of the *Jessem System*, and *David* posted initial impressions of the *Kreg System*.
> 
> ...


I hear at the end of the video I referred to "David's Jessem Setup." I meant, of course, Wayne's. I have to start scripting these. I was laughing at the beginning…not only the headless woodworker, but the stacatto woodworker. I started the videotaping and forgot what the sled was called so I was trying to read the sticker with the sun glarring at me. LOL…The biggest tool in my shop is *me*. Thanks for watching!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Incra Mitre Express / Incra 1000SE Mitre Gauge - VIDEO*
> 
> I wanted to add to the mitre gauge posts. *Wayne* posted a photo tour of the *Jessem System*, and *David* posted initial impressions of the *Kreg System*.
> 
> ...


Lol David and I are interchangeable except for in the Emergency room.


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

mot said:


> *Incra Mitre Express / Incra 1000SE Mitre Gauge - VIDEO*
> 
> I wanted to add to the mitre gauge posts. *Wayne* posted a photo tour of the *Jessem System*, and *David* posted initial impressions of the *Kreg System*.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom:

I was wondering about the extra table on the right side of the blade. Does that table slide forward with each cut or is it pretty much stationery. Magnet, snug fit or something????

This is the second time I've come back to the video….......this winter I plan on more solid wood and my excalibur mitre fence gets in my way. If I go with your Incra here, I can still rip panels, but not have to deal with my current fence which is great for sheet goods, best word would be "clumbsy" with smaller solid wood pieces.

Thanks…...................Neil


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Incra Mitre Express / Incra 1000SE Mitre Gauge - VIDEO*
> 
> I wanted to add to the mitre gauge posts. *Wayne* posted a photo tour of the *Jessem System*, and *David* posted initial impressions of the *Kreg System*.
> 
> ...


Hi Neil,

The right hand table has a guide that fits into the right hand mitre slot. The table gets positioned before the cut, but does not slide with the cut. I hope that helps.

Tom


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

mot said:


> *Incra Mitre Express / Incra 1000SE Mitre Gauge - VIDEO*
> 
> I wanted to add to the mitre gauge posts. *Wayne* posted a photo tour of the *Jessem System*, and *David* posted initial impressions of the *Kreg System*.
> 
> ...


Tom - just when I'm ready to watch this (I've been putting off getting a decent miter gauge), the video doesn't seem to play. Any way to fix it? The intro and end are there but no middle Incra content…


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Incra Mitre Express / Incra 1000SE Mitre Gauge - VIDEO*
> 
> I wanted to add to the mitre gauge posts. *Wayne* posted a photo tour of the *Jessem System*, and *David* posted initial impressions of the *Kreg System*.
> 
> ...


I'll take a look at it Dorje. There was another video that doesn't seem to be playing on Jumpcut, either. I may have to move them all to Blip.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

mot said:


> *Incra Mitre Express / Incra 1000SE Mitre Gauge - VIDEO*
> 
> I wanted to add to the mitre gauge posts. *Wayne* posted a photo tour of the *Jessem System*, and *David* posted initial impressions of the *Kreg System*.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Look forward to viewing it!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

mot said:


> *Incra Mitre Express / Incra 1000SE Mitre Gauge - VIDEO*
> 
> I wanted to add to the mitre gauge posts. *Wayne* posted a photo tour of the *Jessem System*, and *David* posted initial impressions of the *Kreg System*.
> 
> ...


Thanks for fixing this up - that was a ton better than the Incra promo video (which gives you 28 seconds of info - just not enough). What a great complement to the text reviews I've read…

Thanks Tom!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

*Nova DVR-XP Standing Coin Test - VIDEO*

Just for giggles, I did a standing coin test with the Nova DVR-XP. Many of you know, this is a new toy…er tool to my shop. I haven't gotten a lot of time to enjoy it, but I have done a few things. The lathe is fantastic, smooth, lots of power and is a significant upgrade to the lathe I had before. In this series, I'm going to demonstrate some hollowing tools including the famous Termite and the Proforme Hollowers. In this little video, I just do the coin test. The LCD screen isn't as clear as I had hoped on video, but I tried to add some titles so you can get the idea. You will be able to hear the lathe picking up speed.

Here's the video!

http://www.jumpcut.com/media/flash/jump.swf?id=E8F332241F5211DCA051000423CEF5F6&asset_type=movie&asset_id=E8F332241F5211DCA051000423CEF5F6&eb=1


----------



## Steffen (May 9, 2007)

mot said:


> *Nova DVR-XP Standing Coin Test - VIDEO*
> 
> Just for giggles, I did a standing coin test with the Nova DVR-XP. Many of you know, this is a new toy…er tool to my shop. I haven't gotten a lot of time to enjoy it, but I have done a few things. The lathe is fantastic, smooth, lots of power and is a significant upgrade to the lathe I had before. In this series, I'm going to demonstrate some hollowing tools including the famous Termite and the Proforme Hollowers. In this little video, I just do the coin test. The LCD screen isn't as clear as I had hoped on video, but I tried to add some titles so you can get the idea. You will be able to hear the lathe picking up speed.
> 
> ...


Nice demo…thank you. I look at this lathe every time I go into my tool supply.


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

mot said:


> *Nova DVR-XP Standing Coin Test - VIDEO*
> 
> Just for giggles, I did a standing coin test with the Nova DVR-XP. Many of you know, this is a new toy…er tool to my shop. I haven't gotten a lot of time to enjoy it, but I have done a few things. The lathe is fantastic, smooth, lots of power and is a significant upgrade to the lathe I had before. In this series, I'm going to demonstrate some hollowing tools including the famous Termite and the Proforme Hollowers. In this little video, I just do the coin test. The LCD screen isn't as clear as I had hoped on video, but I tried to add some titles so you can get the idea. You will be able to hear the lathe picking up speed.
> 
> ...


As always Tom, another interesting and fun to watch video. thanks


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

mot said:


> *Nova DVR-XP Standing Coin Test - VIDEO*
> 
> Just for giggles, I did a standing coin test with the Nova DVR-XP. Many of you know, this is a new toy…er tool to my shop. I haven't gotten a lot of time to enjoy it, but I have done a few things. The lathe is fantastic, smooth, lots of power and is a significant upgrade to the lathe I had before. In this series, I'm going to demonstrate some hollowing tools including the famous Termite and the Proforme Hollowers. In this little video, I just do the coin test. The LCD screen isn't as clear as I had hoped on video, but I tried to add some titles so you can get the idea. You will be able to hear the lathe picking up speed.
> 
> ...


Crazy Glue? <vbg>
Wont that take the paint off?

Bob


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

mot said:


> *Nova DVR-XP Standing Coin Test - VIDEO*
> 
> Just for giggles, I did a standing coin test with the Nova DVR-XP. Many of you know, this is a new toy…er tool to my shop. I haven't gotten a lot of time to enjoy it, but I have done a few things. The lathe is fantastic, smooth, lots of power and is a significant upgrade to the lathe I had before. In this series, I'm going to demonstrate some hollowing tools including the famous Termite and the Proforme Hollowers. In this little video, I just do the coin test. The LCD screen isn't as clear as I had hoped on video, but I tried to add some titles so you can get the idea. You will be able to hear the lathe picking up speed.
> 
> ...


Cool demo Mot! Solid!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

mot said:


> *Nova DVR-XP Standing Coin Test - VIDEO*
> 
> Just for giggles, I did a standing coin test with the Nova DVR-XP. Many of you know, this is a new toy…er tool to my shop. I haven't gotten a lot of time to enjoy it, but I have done a few things. The lathe is fantastic, smooth, lots of power and is a significant upgrade to the lathe I had before. In this series, I'm going to demonstrate some hollowing tools including the famous Termite and the Proforme Hollowers. In this little video, I just do the coin test. The LCD screen isn't as clear as I had hoped on video, but I tried to add some titles so you can get the idea. You will be able to hear the lathe picking up speed.
> 
> ...


Tom -

Another great video production from your shop! Awesome lathe.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

mot said:


> *Nova DVR-XP Standing Coin Test - VIDEO*
> 
> Just for giggles, I did a standing coin test with the Nova DVR-XP. Many of you know, this is a new toy…er tool to my shop. I haven't gotten a lot of time to enjoy it, but I have done a few things. The lathe is fantastic, smooth, lots of power and is a significant upgrade to the lathe I had before. In this series, I'm going to demonstrate some hollowing tools including the famous Termite and the Proforme Hollowers. In this little video, I just do the coin test. The LCD screen isn't as clear as I had hoped on video, but I tried to add some titles so you can get the idea. You will be able to hear the lathe picking up speed.
> 
> ...


Very cool….you can probably see how green I am from there.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

mot said:


> *Nova DVR-XP Standing Coin Test - VIDEO*
> 
> Just for giggles, I did a standing coin test with the Nova DVR-XP. Many of you know, this is a new toy…er tool to my shop. I haven't gotten a lot of time to enjoy it, but I have done a few things. The lathe is fantastic, smooth, lots of power and is a significant upgrade to the lathe I had before. In this series, I'm going to demonstrate some hollowing tools including the famous Termite and the Proforme Hollowers. In this little video, I just do the coin test. The LCD screen isn't as clear as I had hoped on video, but I tried to add some titles so you can get the idea. You will be able to hear the lathe picking up speed.
> 
> ...


Wow, a coin operated lathe! LOL. I hope you were wearing ear protection when you are at 3000 rpms, that was pretty loud. Very impressive demo.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

mot said:


> *Nova DVR-XP Standing Coin Test - VIDEO*
> 
> Just for giggles, I did a standing coin test with the Nova DVR-XP. Many of you know, this is a new toy…er tool to my shop. I haven't gotten a lot of time to enjoy it, but I have done a few things. The lathe is fantastic, smooth, lots of power and is a significant upgrade to the lathe I had before. In this series, I'm going to demonstrate some hollowing tools including the famous Termite and the Proforme Hollowers. In this little video, I just do the coin test. The LCD screen isn't as clear as I had hoped on video, but I tried to add some titles so you can get the idea. You will be able to hear the lathe picking up speed.
> 
> ...


Nice lathe Tom,very nice. My Delta does'nt run that smooth, but it gets the job done. There are'nt many things I've turned at 3300 rpms, although mine will turn that fast. So do you use it much, what do you turn? Ever do any segmented turning? Or done any of the real thin green wood stuff? Just curious, someone that does'nt know how to turn would'nt own a lathe like that. Nice video, show some more, maybe turning something. mike


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Nova DVR-XP Standing Coin Test - VIDEO*
> 
> Just for giggles, I did a standing coin test with the Nova DVR-XP. Many of you know, this is a new toy…er tool to my shop. I haven't gotten a lot of time to enjoy it, but I have done a few things. The lathe is fantastic, smooth, lots of power and is a significant upgrade to the lathe I had before. In this series, I'm going to demonstrate some hollowing tools including the famous Termite and the Proforme Hollowers. In this little video, I just do the coin test. The LCD screen isn't as clear as I had hoped on video, but I tried to add some titles so you can get the idea. You will be able to hear the lathe picking up speed.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike! I know how to turn. I'm just no good at it. I'm trying to get my head around different forms. I have done a ton of bowls and like to do green turning. I bought the lathe after I became frustrated with my old lathe. I stopped turning for more than a year because of it. I'm just getting back into the groove. I have a couple of turning projects posted, but most of my turnings remain private until I'm more comfy with form. I did this lidded box a few days ago…


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

*Overhead Blade Guard*

I've been meaning to blog this for awhile. I've gotten a few messages asking about my blade guard so I wanted to give the story.

As many of us know, the blade guards that come with standard table saws are awkward to use and often get taken off and never replaced. My original motivation for the blade gaurd, however, was not safety. It was dust control. When I set up my shop in my basement, I got overhead dust filters and dust collectors with piping. After cutting with my tablesaw, I always had a big poof of dust all over the place. I realized that a significant amount of fine particles come off the top of the saw.

I started hunting for plans for a blade guard and looked at some commercial offerings. Anyone that's been through my shop tour or my shop cam have learned that I worked in a crammed space. It's small and it's bordering on over-tooled. I know that's blasphemy, however, it's a fact of life. Most of the overhead blade guards either mount to the extension tables or to the floor. With my setup, I just couldn't do that and started looking to ceiling mounted solutions.

*Excalibur*, a Canadian company that makes scroll saws and blade guards was offering a new item. It was a ceiling mount blade guard, but without the mount. I thought, Canadian, blade guard, ceiling mount? It's all good and ordered one. Excalibur has since been bought out by *General*, another Canadian company.

That left me having to design and build a mount for my shop. I'm a hobby woodworker and a hobby metal worker, so no problem. As I have rack of steel in my garage, I headed out to the shop to build the prototype.

Starting with some angle iron, I cut a recess in one end to accept another piece welded at a right angle. This is going to be my stop for the blade guard so it doesn't swing too and fro.










I used 1" square tubing to weld an H shaped rack that would mount to the dimensions of the Excalibur unit.










I ground all the welds flush and got ready to take it down to the shop for the test fit.










After a bit of fiddling and realizing the floor joists are at 14" centres in my house, I got it attached to the ceiling of the shop.










The Excalibur unit attached to the new blade guard. It all fits and swings correctly.










Waiting for the paint to dry after the test fit.










And finally, with dust collection hooked up and ready to work.










For ripping smaller stock and for using mitre guages and cross cut sleds, the blade guard goes up to the ceiling out of the way. Well mostly. I'm 6'1" and it hangs at 6' 3/4". I do hit it from time to time. Also, as my outfeed table and tablesaw double as an assembly bench, it's nice to get it out of the way as well.

Please note: This as of writing this, Excalibur no longer offers this variation to their popular blade guard.

Thanks for reading!

Tom


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

mot said:


> *Overhead Blade Guard*
> 
> I've been meaning to blog this for awhile. I've gotten a few messages asking about my blade guard so I wanted to give the story.
> 
> ...


Good work around Mot. I will have to do similar with mine when I move to the new shop.
I will probaly sacrifice the extended table top on my saw for a panel cutting sled.

Bob


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

mot said:


> *Overhead Blade Guard*
> 
> I've been meaning to blog this for awhile. I've gotten a few messages asking about my blade guard so I wanted to give the story.
> 
> ...


That's neat, Tom. I guess you just don't move your saw around. But, I guess in your shop that's not a problem. I sure do under stand about the flying saw dust while cutting. I hate cutting particle board because it feels like sand hitting me in the face.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Overhead Blade Guard*
> 
> I've been meaning to blog this for awhile. I've gotten a few messages asking about my blade guard so I wanted to give the story.
> 
> ...


Yeah Tom, I keep my saw in a fixed location. If I run into a sheet good that is beyond the capacity of my setup, then I use my Festool TS55, or I take it out to the garage and make it easier to work with. I've found, for my use, if I have to keep moving things around to use them, I won't use them. Then I won't go into the shop. Then my mood degrades. That's why the shop is setup to just be able to use things in place.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Overhead Blade Guard*
> 
> I've been meaning to blog this for awhile. I've gotten a few messages asking about my blade guard so I wanted to give the story.
> 
> ...


I hate to admit it, but I have had a Biesmeyer over head guard sitting on my saw waiting to be installed for a while. The peacock is actually holding it down at the moment. I guess I need to get after it and get it installed.

(See my workshop if your wondering about the peacock comment)


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

mot said:


> *Overhead Blade Guard*
> 
> I've been meaning to blog this for awhile. I've gotten a few messages asking about my blade guard so I wanted to give the story.
> 
> ...


Mot, I hope you win the never ending battle with dust in the shop - but it all uphill. What you really need in your shop is a Peacock.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

mot said:


> *Overhead Blade Guard*
> 
> I've been meaning to blog this for awhile. I've gotten a few messages asking about my blade guard so I wanted to give the story.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom;

Great solution!

I keep thinking of doing the same thing everytime I use my saw. Even with the best dust collection systems, the blade is throwing dust at you, or in this case, me.

I've been meaning to do something about it, and your idea is along the lines of what I had envisioned.

This past week especially, since I've been working with particle board and Melamine. That stuff tastes horrible!

I bought an overarm gaurd system for my unisaw, but it just wasn't convenient, and offered no dust collection consideration. I ended up cutting the main arm of it, and machining a coupling, so I am able to rotate it out of the way, when desired. Maybe I can come up with a solution similar to yours, using this guard as a starting point.

If I do, I'll post it.

Thanks;

Lee


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

mot said:


> *Overhead Blade Guard*
> 
> I've been meaning to blog this for awhile. I've gotten a few messages asking about my blade guard so I wanted to give the story.
> 
> ...


That's a nice setup. The best thing about it is that it keeps the chips and dust out of your face. But once that thing is bolted to the ceiling, it seems you may as well take the wheels off your table saw, right?

Anyway, I like it. When can you install one in my shop?


----------



## wuddan (Jul 22, 2007)

mot said:


> *Overhead Blade Guard*
> 
> I've been meaning to blog this for awhile. I've gotten a few messages asking about my blade guard so I wanted to give the story.
> 
> ...


Nice solution to the problem, Tom. I wanted to do something similar in my shop. I tried for weeks to get in touch with someone from Excalibur, but couldn't get anyone to answer or return my calls. I finally found out that this was right at the time when they were selling out to General. Right after that I was at the big AWFS show in Atlanta and visited the General booth. They said there wasn't enough interest in the overhead design and probably wouldn't market it. I ended up going with a floor mount model from yet another Canadian company. I'm using the Exaktor overhead guard and am very satisfied with the dust collection. When using my sled, I rotate the end of the collector vertically out of the way.


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

mot said:


> *Overhead Blade Guard*
> 
> I've been meaning to blog this for awhile. I've gotten a few messages asking about my blade guard so I wanted to give the story.
> 
> ...


I just installed a 4 inch Mega-Mouth Shark Guard from Lee Styron. His workmanship is impeccable, and the guard is very effective at dust removal. He makes them for just about every TS out there, and he'll work with you to design one for your saw if he hasn't done it already.


----------

